# A Valentine Surprise



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I found this pattern and saved it here...
http://faythef.hubpages.com/hub/Knitted-Dishclothes

This is by far the prettiest I have seen..heading out to get new yarn for this..I usually order my yarn from my hubpage site..but I am to excited to wait..I want it now!!!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

oh wow that is so pretty

i have a question about the yarn used, i'm in the uk and haven't seen the sugar n cream yarn here, what type of yarn is best for a dishcloth?
i haven't knitted any of these yet but would love to try a few. 
mags


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

use 100% cotton.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm getting it from JoAnn's but usually I buy it from amazon.. There is a link on my sight..that you can order from if you like..I do earn a few pennies from any purchases..but if you are like me and don't want to wait for the order to arrive..Your local yarn shop should carry..some brand that is a 100% cotton...


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

omg i am what we call here in scotland a numpty LOL 

I have 8 x 50g balls of 100% cotton yarn that i bought from lidl last week. I had intended to use it for socks as I am trying to master magic loop and dpn's but i think i will make a few dishcloths with it


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

YEAH...I can't wait to see it..


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

wooly1 said:


> I found this pattern and saved it here...
> http://faythef.hubpages.com/hub/Knitted-Dishclothes
> 
> This is by far the prettiest I have seen..heading out to get new yarn for this..I usually order my yarn from my hubpage site..but I am to excited to wait..I want it now!!!


I looked at the web page and can't figure out what has made you so excited. I don't see anything Valentine there!
PPS-I went back and found it! That is pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL..I'm glad you found it..you had me worried for a minute there..


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The Sugar N Cream and Peaches & Creme yarns are listed as #4 worsted weight yarns and are 100% cotton.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I love those dishcloths also but I could not get the pattern to come up. Can you help?


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thankyou. Can't wait to make one either.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Magsrobby said:


> oh wow that is so pretty
> 
> i have a question about the yarn used, i'm in the uk and haven't seen the sugar n cream yarn here, what type of yarn is best for a dishcloth?
> i haven't knitted any of these yet but would love to try a few.
> mags


I've had this problem too. I went to Florida last year and brought back some Peaches n Creme, and now have someone returning for a visit to the UK next month laden (hopefully!!) with a fresh stock for me. The 'craft cottons' here in the UK are usually boring colours(cream or white) and knit up very stiff, yet the softer coloured cottons which are more like the US brands are expensive because they're designed for garments. All I can suggest is trawl ebay and the like (the colours and value are so worth it- everyone loves my dishcloths and flannels now, especially the Christmas ones I did), or befriend someone who'd be willing to ship some over for you.
Hope that helps.
(PS, we need to nag the UK manufacturers to get their act together too!!!)


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

you have to click on the link...the words should be highlighted....I will check and make sure the link is still working


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd like to have this pattern and can print off patterns on PDF,so I don't want to have to download another site for PDF. I don't know a lot about computers, could someone tell me how to down load the patterns without downloading the PDF? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

cook said:


> I'd like to have this pattern and can print off patterns on PDF,so I don't want to have to download another site for PDF. I don't know a lot about computers, could someone tell me how to down load the patterns without downloading the PDF? Thanks for any help.


You don't need to download another pdf reader, it's a misleading advert. (I used to fall for it too) 
If you click on the blue writing link on the LHS of the dishcloth, it will take you to the correct page with fully written instructions.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

you shouldn't have to download the pdf..It least it doesn't ask me to...


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

great pattern and great site,
thanks.....Riley


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay I see what is happening...that big green PDF is an ad ..don't click on that...that ad has nothing to do with the pattern...the link is below that..you will see the picture..to the left of that is the link...it says....A valentine surprise..click on those words...


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay I rearranged it..IT IS ABOVE THE PDF AD>..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> The Sugar N Cream and Peaches & Creme yarns are listed as #4 worsted weight yarns and are 100% cotton.


The needle size is 3 I can't imagine using that small of a needle with that yarn. I think the yarn would be too heavy. If I was making it for sure I would use Dishie or like someone said sock yarn.

At present time I started out with a dishcloth using a size 6 needles with Peaches & Creme. I picked up another pair of size 6 needles and started knitting with Dishie the same pattern. I measured the two against each other. There was almost 1 inch difference.


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

The "not your ordinary dishcloth" pattern near the bottom of the page uses 2 strands of crochet yarn instead of knitting cotton.. Might try that.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

designsbyneedles said:


> The "not your ordinary dishcloth" pattern near the bottom of the page uses 2 strands of crochet yarn instead of knitting cotton.. Might try that.


What size would you use? size 10?


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

Actually, the pattern calls for size 2 or 3.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

perfect! thanks.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I didn't know you could post the whole pattern I would have done so..but I thought it wasn't allowed..I think you need to get permission from the owner..due to copywrite laws..not sure though


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

wooly1 said:


> I didn't know you could post the whole pattern I would have done so..but I thought it wasn't allowed..I think you need to get permission from the owner..due to copywrite laws..not sure though


I need to get a hold of Admin. to remove this. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

well just ask them..it may be okay...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wonderful site!


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

has anyone made one yet.
My local yarn source didn't have a solid red or pink cotton yarn..so alas mine will be white.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I tried the pattern last night the cloth was coming out way too large for my taste. I wouldn't use it as dishcloth uless you are thinking maybe a doily, hand towel, back rest.

I was thinking white last night myself and use it as a doily unless you like your dishcloths large.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

yes it is large,,I think the pattern said it is 10x10.. that is pretty big for a dishcloth...I my continue adding rows beyond the pattern and call it a towel...lol


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

you could just copy and paste it in word pad and then save..just remember where you saved it...


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay so I finished mine..ended up dong it in white Baby cotton..its very soft..I think I will use it as a washcloth..http://faythef.hubpages.com/hub/Knitted-Dishclothes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cloth turned out Beautiful!!!

The cotton of your choice does look so nice and soft. What size needle did you use? Did the cloth turned out being 10" by 10"?


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank You I used a size 4 and it measured 9x9..I think it was because of the type of cotton..


----------

